# Whats IBD?



## BabyGyrl (Oct 15, 2002)

I've seen ppl talkin about havin IBD, but I've never heard of it...can anyone explain it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS = Irritable Bowel SyndromeIBD=*I*nflamatory *B*owel*D*iseaseWhich is one of a couple of autoimmune diseases.While the diarrhea and pain is like IBS there is also from the inflamtion bleeding, unexplicable weight loss, and potential severe complications that are not seen in IBS.K.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

woah, i'm glad you explained that cos i just thought people meant IBS-D *oops*i may have had a dodgy stomach for as long as i can remember but i still know jack


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks Kmottus, couldn't have said it better myself! K, you should come here more often!


----------



## BabyGyrl (Oct 15, 2002)

ohhhh ic...thanks guys...and yeha, i was thinkin IBS-D too lol


----------

